# mulitple degu litters help?



## redvelvettears (Dec 5, 2010)

Hello everyone. I need some help. I recently adopted 5 beautiful degus. I was told they were all female, but, as happens, one was a male. I separated him, he HATED it and, while searching for a good home for him, I realized it was too late anyway and I had four pregnant mamas.
3 of the four have given birth to 16 healthy and adorable babies. Right now, my only concern is that it SEEMS like only one female has been feeding. They all have been very active with the babies, but there is never more than one mother feeding at a time. I'm worried that some babies will be neglected.
Is this normal? Is there something I should do to make sure they're all getting fed? Any advice at all would be terrific. Thank you.


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

When they are multiple litters usually all the mothers will help out, if you're concerned about the health of some of the little ones as in they're weak and small then I would look into feeding yourself if that is an option. But it does take a lot of work! I'm sure they will be fine though. Do you know what you're going to do with the babies when they're old enough to be taken away from mum?


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

This should help 

Complete Degu Breeding Guide

If your little man is wanting to be back with his girls some special vets do neutered male degus so it might be something to look into x


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

...and of course pictures of baby degus are a necessity. :thumbup:

Hope all goes well, there are lots of very helpful people on here. Xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

That is perfectly normal :thumbup:

When degu's give birth in a colony group all the adults will take shifts to look after the pups, just because you have ony seen one feed the pups it doesn't mean the rest aren't doing their fair share 
When my rescues had their pups out of 5 females only 2 gave birth but all the females lactated and helped raise the pups


----------



## redvelvettears (Dec 5, 2010)

hello all!
thank you SO much for the help. so far all 16 (!!!) babies are doing fantastically from what i can tell. i believe there's one more pregnant mama, but i could be wrong. she was a little fatter than the rest when i got her, so, now that the others are a bit smaller again, i can't tell if she's just hanging out at her original size or not. odds are, though, there's another litter on the way.
i'm worried about one baby. from the second litter, he was born MUCH smaller than everyone else and, though he seems alright to me, mama keeps taking him out of the baby pile and just leaving him alone elsewhere in the cage. there were a couple of times that i'd find him, cold and barely moving. i warm him in my hands and he's back to his old frisky self. then, i put him back with his brothers, sisters and cousins and all goes well again. until mama takes him out and it starts all over again. i'm worried i'm not going to be there to find him and put him back (i work an 8-5)!

as for when they grow, i surround my self in people who adore animals. they will all go, in nice little same sex groups to tons of friends and family who have already expressed interest. i'll probably keep a couple boys, put them with dad and keep two separate cages. it really depends on who takes how many.
basically, i have an "almost animal shelter" in my home. someone knows of someone with a pet they can no longer care for, and it always ends at my door. not that i mind at all! i don't keep everything that's given to me, but i do have plenty of 'children' that i fall in love with and stay with me. luckily, my job provides pet insurance (no joke. $5/month out of my paycheck and i've never been charged by a vet)

i actually live in the states. i realize this forum isn't based there, but it seemed to have the most informed people when it comes to degus. i've dealt with a lot of things with a lot of different animals, but multiple mamas in a cage was not something i had come across yet. thank you all for your help!









11 of the babies (first 2 litters)


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

swooon they are simply gorgeous. I hope the little fella does ok. keep us posted. I'm sure someone with more knowledge will be on soon xx


----------



## redvelvettears (Dec 5, 2010)

the last mama had two beautiful babies last night (which is why i was having trouble knowing if she was pregnant!) and everyone is safe, happy and cared for.


----------



## feathers (Jul 21, 2010)

They are absolutely gorgeous!:thumbup:


----------

